# Elgin auction



## halfatruck (Dec 31, 2014)

posted on Ebay, but it's in an auction in mass.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLY-ELGIN-BICYCLE-/221647048743?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you get it.  I was going to go after it and forgot all about it.  Oh well...I want a black one anyway


----------



## tech549 (Jan 2, 2015)

*early elgin*




  was able to get this elgin on that mass auction,got lucky no one else was bidding got it for minimum bid 250.00,just picked it up,so happens the auction was only 2 miles from were I live


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 2, 2015)

I registered but got suck doing stuff in the back yard....good for you brother.  I'm glad it went to a Caber


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 2, 2015)

How in the hell did I miss an auction so close to me?! Oh well, nice grab on the Elgin!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 2, 2015)

Good for you Tech549!!!!! That was a score!!Just the rear BF Goodrich badge is around $50


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2015)

I missed it too, oh well I guess it was just meant for you Tech.  Nice buy.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice score! I saw the auction, but didn't realy need the bike.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 3, 2015)

I would of missed it to ,but I saw it posted here by halfatruck.thanks for the heads up.


----------

